
How to Secure Your Web App with HTTP Headers - petercooper
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/04/secure-web-app-http-headers/
======
jusob
Good starting point, but these headers won't protect your site from data
breaches (just a bit with not caching confidential information).

~~~
lupesko
Read the piece - it's more than about caching. It's about framing, XSS, code
injections, TLS enforcement and more.

